# [H - Blackhand] <thats why> 3/6 HC sucht...



## ThatsWhy (27. November 2012)

*Progress*

*MV*
NM: Clear (05.11.2012)
HM: 3/6

*HoF*
NM: Clear (02.12.2012)
HM: _progressing_

*ToES*
NM: Clear (09.12.2012)
HM: _progressing_

*Was wir suchen*

Zur Verstärkung unseres Raidteams suchen wir

1x Melee (bevorzugt Lederträger)
3x RangeDD (bevorzugt Mage, Hexer, Jäger)

Wir bevorzugen zwar einige Klassen, aber die Klassen sind eigentlich irrelevant.
Es kommt darauf an wie du spielst und nicht was du spielst.
Du musst dich mit deiner jeweiligen Klasse bestens auskennen. Auch Guides zu Bossen dürfen dir nicht fremd sein. Du bist gerne eingeladen deine Taktikvorschläge mit einzubringen. 

Ein wichtiger Zusatz ist, dass wir von jedem erwarten, dass er einen weiteren Charakter als Twink bereitstellen kann, mit dem er auch umgehen kann.
Dieser Twink muss nicht von vornherein BiS-Equipped sein, sondern nur vorhanden.

Solltest du also Interesse haben , dann meld dich doch einfach Ingame bei 
Calabanana oder Prìme. Sicherlich können auch andere Gildenmitglieder euch weiterhelfen, wenn wir nicht anzutreffen sind.

Oder schicke direkt eine Bewerbung per Mail an:
thatswhy.blackhand@gmail.com

Folgendes soll Bestandteil deiner Bewerbung bei uns sein:

Wer bist du?
WoW-Historie
Screenshot vom Interface
World of Logs Einträge...beachte die Mehrzahl ;-)
Armory-Link

*Raidzeiten*

Wir raiden am Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag.
Jeweils von 19.00 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr.

Je nach Verfügbarkeit machen wir auch am Mittwoch und/oder Dienstag etwas.
Dabei handelt es sich nicht immer nur um Progress, sondern auch um Twinkraids.

*Wer sind wir?*

Wir sind ein Haufen von Spielern, die sich seit mehreren Jahren kennen. Seit WotLK wurden neben dem 25er Raid immer 10er Raids gemacht und der Kern der Gruppe besteht seit damals.

Nach mehreren Pausen in Cataclysm....wieso nur?!....haben wir uns vor kurzem wieder zusammengetan und möchten mit dem verbesserten 10er System in MoP "angreifen".

Fast alle von uns haben geregelte Arbeitszeiten oder stecken im Studium. Einige sind Eltern und andere machen gern Party. Somit sind wir ein bunter Mix an Menschen die ausgesprochen gesellig sind.

*Unsere Ziele*

Wir sind keine Hardcore-Gilde. Semi-Hardcore wäre auch nicht die richtige Bezeichnung, da wir nur an 3 festen Tagen die Woche raiden. 
Doch Casual wäre ebenso falsch. Wir sind *äußerst* progressorientiert.
In der gegebenen Zeit versuchen wir das maximale an Trys/Bosskills rauszuholen.

Calabanana
<thats why>


----------



## ThatsWhy (29. November 2012)

The Weekly /Push


----------



## ThatsWhy (4. Dezember 2012)

Progressupdate:

HoF:
Shek'Zeer

ToES:
Protectors - Elite Mode
Tsulong
Lei Shi


Membersuche ebenfalls aktualisiert.


----------



## ThatsWhy (11. Dezember 2012)

/update
Feng HC und Gara'jal  HC down!


----------

